# Can't believe I am telling you all this but....



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I gave Riley a bath the other day and afterwards sprayed on some of his wonderful smelling coat conditioner: Fabulous Grooming Spray. It takes his cotton ball fur and makes it smoother, shiney and manageable. Anyway, I am thinking: Hmmmm.... I wouldn't mind MY hair looking like that! It's dyed and processed and can have a bit of a wave problem as well as a coarse texture. (My hair, that is...) Sooooo...I tried it and it's wonderful! My hair is smooth and shiney and styles like a dream. WHO KNEW? I've spent a fortune looking for just this result! And my hair smells yummy, too!
(And who knows...might repell ticks and fleas this Summer!)
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: Jean! I use EQyss for Pablo and it specifically states that it's also OK for human use!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jean, you are too funny. I know lots of people who try out their dog products on their hair but mostly it's limited to brushes and combs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hummm, I may have to try that. I have Eqyss at home. Maybe I will try that first. If I do, I will let you all know how it works.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

JeanMarie, that's so funny. 

Well, people say that the owners and their dogs start looking like each other after awhile...so now let's smell like them too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Funny! ound:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...that's awesome! 
I accidentally washed my little guys hair with Todd's shampoo one day (Todd's bottle was next to Aiden's in the tub)..it worked pretty well but DH didn't think that it was so cute that our four year old smelled like the dog ound:
I use EQyss micro-tek spray on the foster dog for his itchy skin and love it...maybe I'll buy some detangler for myself next time that I'm at the store


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

hahahahaha...this is too funny...do we get to see pictures of your hair before and after? lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! I may try it too since Scooter and I have the same hair!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Someone did tell me I looked like Jackson the other day. My response . . . which part???
I think it was the hair (I hope!) :laugh:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hahaha! That is funny. Do we get to see a picture of you with bright and shiny hair?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well....
You asked for it! ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

This thread has made my day! Jean, that photo-did the product lighten your hair a bit?? ound:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jean marie - LMBO looking at your pic!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gosh, you know people _do_ look like their dogs!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm speechless! 

ound:ound:


----------

